# brandtii?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Pics are shitty cause I just got him in the tank. 
I 'think' hes a brandtii, but i wanted your all opinions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

From what I can see...I would say it is probably a brandtii...but that picture is pretty bad!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

heres a better one.

heres a better one.

Also Jeff, what do you think about this?

This from being bitten or something else?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

That's a brandti; well that's what my brandti looks like anyway.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

He came in real cold so I didnt want to disturb him to much. At 1st glance in the tank I was kind of questioning if he was or was not a brandtii. I guess it was the angles he was. 
Based on the last photo im faily certain he is indeed a brandtii.

Now I just want some reassurances as to the mouth damage. Im sure its from being bitten and im sure it will clear up nicely... but I like to hear it from other people. Makes me feel better


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well my pygos have suffered countless of those bites to the mouth and theyve all cleared up to the point where u cant see it.
if its a bite or scratch hell be fine.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Give him a couple days to adjust to the new tank and then post more pics. I can't get a good ID on him, thinking Brandti. When did you get this guy?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It looks like a little brandtii. If you got him shipped, the mouth damage could be from rubbing against the shipping container. Either way..it should heal up fine.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i would say brandti as well cause of the dorsal fin being so far n front of the anal fin 
but im usually wrong does that seem right to anyone else?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

99% sure its a brandtii


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 99% sure its a brandtii


*was


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awwwwwwwww did you murder it????


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He was beautiful... Sorry about the loss


----------

